# need advice on relocation package



## mclarke (Jan 3, 2014)

We 're moving to port Elizabeth from the uk in March and before the final contract is drawn up I wanted to see if anyone had any advice on what we should request for in the package? I think we may have covered everything but your thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just some observations:
1. If the package includes accommodation, try to get it changed to a cash equivalent so you can ensure you live in an acceptable area OR that you verify where the company proposes to put you. All areas are not equal (as with most countries).
2. Try to get the company to cover a comprehensive medical insurance as it is expensive.
3. Get them to sort out your visa/work permit as this can be painfull. Make sure you have documentation from the company that it is being processed so you don't get caught later without proof that you thought it was 'in process'.
4. Try to get a minimum period of employment and that if your employment is terminated before the end of employment period, the company will cover relocation back to origin. This could be important if you can't get work or a work permit for new job offers.
5. Ensure a salary/income of more than R20 000 per month(R15000 if medical covered), bearing in mind that rental will be more than R8000 per month typically.
6. Try to get a 'get out' clause in the contract, in case you find you cannot adjust to local conditions(including if salary is too small to afford required lifestyle).
7. Get the company to cover relocation costs, as if you don't bring your furniture etc, you will have to purchase in SA, OR get an amount included for setting up. The latter might be cheaper for the company.

Some stuff to try for:
1. I don't know how senior the position is, or whether you have children, but if you have children try to get the company to cover private education, which is hugely better than state schools. Unfortunately private education is expensive. Some state schools are not too bad depending on the area.
2. Inflation runs at close to 6%, so try to get a salary escalator built in to cover cost of living increases. This might be difficult, but try and link to national inflation rate. The rand seems to be depreciating against foreign currencies, so many luxury items will increase at a higher rate than 6%.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you negotiate a car or car allowance? I know my mother has one with her job...And cars are crazy expensive here - by USA standards..

Kid tuition is definitely a must have

Local insurance if possible and global insurance with med evac. That should cover you here and when you travel. Plus if you can get neighboring countries included - you can explore the region. It's cheap to get ( we purchased the global / med evac ourselves) and will make it easy to travel regionally if you want to explore. We've criss-crossed the continent - so I'm sure you can see why I considered this.

Phones / internet aren't too cheap - so any subsidies for that would be nice

Shumi's list is pretty solid...


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

I've found most of it in the previous lists. 
It appears that buying a car could take a lot of time and costs a lot here. We have been renting for 3 month already and still trying to obtain the ID so if you can negociate a company car for a few months it will be really valuable.
Internet and phones are also really expensive. Renting an appartment may also be difficult for the first months and also medical cover.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yazz - I'm quite surprised that buying a car took a lot of time? We did it in a few hours. You don't even need a license or insurance to buy a car. Or were you thinking of doing it through a company? The cars however are not cheap here. Phone and internet - yeah ..... crazy expensive out here


----------



## yazz (Nov 21, 2013)

Still working on the Traffic Register Number... I'm sure when this is done the rest should be easier. By the way it doesn't say that you need a work contract on the government site but they do require it at the police office. Did you need to provide this ?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

The dealership did it for us. They had someone go to the DMV and stand in line for us. My husband was on TR at the time. The guy came back 2 hours later with it.


----------

